# First fatties and a chicken



## callmetut (Jul 12, 2011)

Tried making a sausage and a beef fattie.

I thought the beef came out better than the sausage (both tasted good), the sausage one just tasted too greasy with the bacon (mouth feel wasn't the best).

I used apple chips and the bacon is was a thick sliced local (bulk) that has a great taste to it... next time I'll use a standard thin sliced bacon.








Chicken breasts were a touch dry, thighs were nice and juicy. Pulled at 175... should have pulled at the same time as the fatties of 165 or so...







When I pulled the fatties... 165







175 on the breast.

Tut


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 12, 2011)

Whats in the fatties?


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 12, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> Whats in the fatties?


It looks good from the outside and the inside ??????? Qview please


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 12, 2011)

They both look good! I always use the thinnest bacon I can find for fatties. That way the bacon gets nice & crispy.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice color, how about a sliced shot on the Fatty...


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 12, 2011)

looks good


----------



## daveomak (Jul 12, 2011)

_Tut, If you ever want to do salmon, this is how I do it.........Am I saving myself yet.......Sorry this belonged on Kinny's thread. Never open 2 threads at once..._

_Tut, Morning._

_I prefer to leave the skin on salmon. Main reason is to not lose the fat layer between the skin and the meat.....Keeps the fish moist....it is a good indicator of when the fish is "done" ( a white fat oozes thru the layers of meat...It is done) and the health benefits of salmon oil are worth it. (omega 3's and 6's)_

_How did I do that ???? I must be asleep at the keyboard, Going to find the right thread........_


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 12, 2011)

how about a shot of that chicken too?


----------

